# Turn Your DD-WRT Enabled Router into a Whole House Ad Blocker



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Turn Your DD-WRT Enabled Router into a Whole House Ad Blocker.



> *Ad blocking extensions are great for individual browsers but leave out other devices and applications. Set up a router-level filter to block ads for every device on your home network.*


-- Tom


----------

